# Please type me, I'm so confused



## bohemianx (Apr 19, 2015)

Irmalair1689 said:


> It's really is additcting, hours can pass by without even realizing it.
> 
> You can never go wrong with Netflix and food. ( now that I think about it I'm hungry) I hope your book editing goes well! ^_^
> 
> My day was pretty good, all I really did was practice my drawing, and think about cool things I should do tomorrow. I was thinking about creating a deviantart to post my art on. I'll probably make one soon.


Agreed (on both the first sentence and the Netflix thing). It's like total comfort. Oh, thank you, I hope it will too 

I've seen some art on there; it's pretty amazing. I always wonder how exactly those people create art like that on a computer, or transfer their drawings and make them look a certain way. You should make one! I'd like to see the kind of stuff you do.


----------



## Irmalair1689 (Apr 1, 2016)

The amount of sheer talent and dedication on there is amazing! It makes me more motivated to try harder and improve.
I'll make one and send you the link once I have art up.


----------



## Kimochiru (Aug 12, 2015)

bohemianx said:


> View attachment 501970
> 
> Sorry it's a little small, but it says "When you think you're screwed, remember we're all on a big, wet floating ball in the dark." Haha. That. That pretty much reminds me that there's so much that's bigger than this world that everything's pretty infinitesimal.


That image. It's officially my new signature. 
BTW, I'm fully supporting you on becoming an author! Have you started writing any books yet? 

Oh, with that said, hello everyone on this thread! 
@Irmalair1689 , I think you show much more apparent tertiary Fe (linked to ENTPs) rather than Si (linked to INTP), which might suggest you're a reserved ENTP. Based only on this thread, you talk to others in a way that's more affable rather than.. analytical? Plus, your teacher mentioned that you wield the charming art of persuasion, which is very tert. Fe and ENTP.

But, I also see overall general INTP traits since you describe yourself to rather not initiate conversation. Some INTPs on Tumblr (me included) say that while they don't start conversations, if they sense an extroverted presence that's doing the initiating, then they're quite sociable. 

Also, some extra factoids:

Both INTP and ENTPs like more meaningful conversation, but ENTPs tend to be more of social butterflies. Despite disliking idle gossip and small talk, they can tolerate it well. 
The way ENTPs debate often consists of using Fe to understand the opposing side's rationale and then using that as the base for their argument. When not debating, ENTPs have a tendency to "one-up" their friends/other people with a witty joke.


----------



## Irmalair1689 (Apr 1, 2016)

Kimochiru said:


> That image. It's officially my new signature.
> BTW, I'm fully supporting you on becoming an author! Have you started writing any books yet?
> 
> Oh, with that said, hello everyone on this thread!
> ...


Hello!  

Thank you for the interesting facts, they were in fact interesting. 

I wouldn't say I'm a social butterfly, but I can tolerate small talk, it's just that it's....awkward just talking about the weather when you can be talking about how many bananas it would take to create a nuclear fruit bowl. XD ( that was a bad example)


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Kitty23 said:


> Do you get an explosion of ideas first or use logic first?


You can tell by her post if you look deep enough


----------



## bohemianx (Apr 19, 2015)

Irmalair1689 said:


> The amount of sheer talent and dedication on there is amazing! It makes me more motivated to try harder and improve.
> I'll make one and send you the link once I have art up.


Exactly--stole the words right from my mind. Cool, I look forward to it. 



Kimochiru said:


> That image. It's officially my new signature.
> BTW, I'm fully supporting you on becoming an author! Have you started writing any books yet?


It's a good quote, honestly. Thanks, that genuinely means a lot!  I've been writing a contemporary fantasy novel that I intend to be the first of a series for about 3 years now. I finished the entire thing a while back but had to rewrite everything once I realized (after sending it out to literary agents) that I didn't like it. Lol. I altered things and rewrote it, and now I really like it.


----------



## Irmalair1689 (Apr 1, 2016)

bohemianx said:


> Exactly--stole the words right from my mind. Cool, I look forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good quote, honestly. Thanks, that genuinely means a lot!  I've been writing a contemporary fantasy novel that I intend to be the first of a series for about 3 years now. I finished the entire thing a while back but had to rewrite everything once I realized (after sending it out to literary agents) that I didn't like it. Lol. I altered things and rewrote it, and now I really like it.


I hope to one day see your work in a library! The fact that you said that you write contemporary fantasy made me want to give you a virtual fist bump, it is by far one of my favorite genres.


----------



## bohemianx (Apr 19, 2015)

myjazz said:


> You can tell by her post if you look deep enough


Kinda true now that I skim over everything said in this thread; she's starting to seem more ENTP me now.



Irmalair1689 said:


> I hope to one day see your work in a library! The fact that you said that you write contemporary fantasy made me want to give you a virtual fist bump, it is by far one of my favorite genres.


Thank you; I always fantasize about that, haha. Ugh, finally--it's rare that anyone I know even reads, much less enjoys contemporary fantasy. It's my absolute favorite. By the way, would this mean you're a fan of Harry Potter?

Oh, and *fist bump*.


----------



## Irmalair1689 (Apr 1, 2016)

bohemianx said:


> Kinda true now that I skim over everything said in this thread; she's starting to seem more ENTP me now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does one not like Harry Potter? I mean it's one of the fundamentals for an amazing childhood. I used to spend my time sorting people I knew to hogwarts houses, it was a fun pass time. Out of all the times I forgot my password to pottermore, and made a new account (7 times.....) I got Gryffindor each time. If I was not sorted into Gryffindor, then the next plausible option would be ravenclaw.


----------



## Kimochiru (Aug 12, 2015)

Irmalair1689 said:


> I hope to one day see your work in a library! The fact that you said that you write contemporary fantasy made me want to give you a virtual fist bump, it is by far one of my favorite genres.


The competition is on, my friend.
_*I'm*_ going to be @bohemianx 's first customer and reader


----------



## bohemianx (Apr 19, 2015)

Irmalair1689 said:


> How does one not like Harry Potter? I mean it's one of the fundamentals for an amazing childhood. I used to spend my time sorting people I knew to hogwarts houses, it was a fun pass time. Out of all the times I forgot my password to pottermore, and made a new account (7 times.....) I got Gryffindor each time. If I was not sorted into Gryffindor, then the next plausible option would be ravenclaw.


I think this is just about the best conversation I've had on here, lol. No but seriously, I used to do those exact same things! I'd sort both my friends and people I didn't really know but observed into Hogwarts Houses (before that, I'd ask for birthdays so I could know their zodiac signs; now it's just trying to analyze somebody to figure out their MBTI type). And I think I may have made about 4 accounts on Pottermore before they changed the whole site; I got sorted into Gryffindor once, Slytherin once, and Ravenclaw the other two. 

Oh and I believe someone's calling you out.....


Kimochiru said:


> The competition is on, my friend.
> _*I'm*_ going to be @bohemianx 's first customer and reader


----------



## Irmalair1689 (Apr 1, 2016)

Kimochiru said:


> The competition is on, my friend.
> _*I'm*_ going to be @bohemianx 's first customer and reader


Challenge accepted, I don't play fair though.


----------



## Irmalair1689 (Apr 1, 2016)

bohemianx said:


> I think this is just about the best conversation I've had on here, lol. No but seriously, I used to do those exact same things! I'd sort both my friends and people I didn't really know but observed into Hogwarts Houses (before that, I'd ask for birthdays so I could know their zodiac signs; now it's just trying to analyze somebody to figure out their MBTI type). And I think I may have made about 4 accounts on Pottermore before they changed the whole site; I got sorted into Gryffindor once, Slytherin once, and Ravenclaw the other two.
> 
> Oh and I believe someone's calling you out.....


Yes! This conversation is really intreasting! I went from hogwarts houses, to zodiacs, to MBTI, too! My zodiac sign is a Gemini, with a Capricorn moon, and Virgo rising. I don't find zodiacs signs to be that accurate, I like MBTI a lot more. though I still read it on tumblr because it's intreasting


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Irmalair1689 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Thank you for the interesting facts, they were in fact interesting.
> 
> I wouldn't say I'm a social butterfly, but I can tolerate small talk, it's just that it's....awkward just talking about the weather when you can be talking about how many bananas it would take to create a nuclear fruit bowl. XD ( that was a bad example)


I think you sound like a classic Ne-dom. The above is very Ne. I say ENTP because you say you value logic over feelings from your OP, but I wonder if ENFP would also be an option.


----------



## Irmalair1689 (Apr 1, 2016)

mistakenforstranger said:


> I think you sound like a classic Ne-dom. The above is very Ne. I say ENTP because you say you value logic over feelings from your OP, but I wonder if ENFP would also be an option.


I have an ENFP friend and though we have a lot in common, she is more driven on her values and beliefs, while I'm driven by logic, and reasoning. I think I'm more of a thinker than a feeler. ( I still don't know the cognitive functions so I'm just bullshitting right now XD)


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Irmalair1689 said:


> I have an ENFP friend and though we have a lot in common, she is more driven on her values and beliefs, while I'm driven by logic, and reasoning. I think I'm more of a thinker than a feeler. ( I still don't know the cognitive functions so I'm just bullshitting right now XD)


Ok, then I say ENTP. I see a lot more inferior Si (fear of commitment, for example) in your posts than inferior Fe, which would be INTP.


----------



## bohemianx (Apr 19, 2015)

Irmalair1689 said:


> Yes! This conversation is really intreasting! I went from hogwarts houses, to zodiacs, to MBTI, too! My zodiac sign is a Gemini, with a Capricorn moon, and Virgo rising. I don't find zodiacs signs to be that accurate, I like MBTI a lot more. though I still read it on tumblr because it's intreasting


I'm a Taurus, Scorpio moon with Virgo rising (too)  Yeah, I think before I used to believe astrology was the greatest thing ever because often my friends really did act like their zodiac signs, but now I understand it's far more complex than just zodiac signs. I prefer MBTI too--I think it's safe to say that any personality-based stuff is absolutely delightful to read about on Tumblr.

By the way . . . Okay, I know I've been jumping around from one type to the other when saying what I think your type may be, but my intuition had been telling me earlier that you do actually seem like an ENFP. Idk why I didn't say so, but that is my only guess now. I don't know why, something about you just seems a bit lighter and quirkier than an ENTP (in a good way).


----------



## Irmalair1689 (Apr 1, 2016)

bohemianx said:


> I'm a Taurus, Scorpio moon with Virgo rising (too)  Yeah, I think before I used to believe astrology was the greatest thing ever because often my friends really did act like their zodiac signs, but now I understand it's far more complex than just zodiac signs. I prefer MBTI too--I think it's safe to say that any personality-based stuff is absolutely delightful to read about on Tumblr.
> 
> By the way . . . Okay, I know I've been jumping around from one type to the other when saying what I think your type may be, but my intuition had been telling me earlier that you do actually seem like an ENFP. Idk why I didn't say so, but that is my only guess now. I don't know why, something about you just seems a bit lighter and quirkier than an ENTP (in a good way).


I think anything on tumblr is intreasting, haha.

About the ENFP thing, I can see why I might seem like one, but I think it's because I'm more bubbly right now. I honestly don't think I'm an ENFP since I rarely ever rely on feelings and I read about ENFP with my friend, and it's quite different from me. I think I come off more free on the internet, than I do, say, in real life.


----------



## bohemianx (Apr 19, 2015)

Irmalair1689 said:


> I think anything on tumblr is intreasting, haha.
> 
> About the ENFP thing, I can see why I might seem like one, but I think it's because I'm more bubbly right now. I honestly don't think I'm an ENFP since I rarely ever rely on feelings and I read about ENFP with my friend, and it's quite different from me. I think I come off more free on the internet, than I do, as y, in real life.


Very true. Well I guess I don't necessarily know you in rl, so if you know how you are then that's all there is to it. I've known a couple people who are bubbly Thinkers and harsh Feelers.


----------



## Irmalair1689 (Apr 1, 2016)

bohemianx said:


> Very true. Well I guess I don't necessarily know you in rl, so if you know how you are then that's all there is to it. I've known a couple people who are bubbly Thinkers and harsh Feelers.


This should be some sort of quiz show, _type Irma_ haha
On the ENTP forum I was told that I'm an ENTP, and then on the INTP forum I was told that I was an underdeveloped INTP...and possibly an ENTP...eh?

I'm probably just an ENTP though.


----------



## Irmalair1689 (Apr 1, 2016)

bohemianx said:


> Tell me about it--I question just about everything, making up all these ridiculous theories.


Haha, at least we are always occupied with something.


----------



## bohemianx (Apr 19, 2015)

Irmalair1689 said:


> Haha, at least we are always occupied with something.


That's so true, even when I'm not talking to anyone, my mind is able to entertain itself. Mostly by thinking up ideas for story plots/character development. I hope this doesn't sound too weird (I just assume it'd be okay considering it isn't an address or anything) but how old are you?


----------



## Irmalair1689 (Apr 1, 2016)

bohemianx said:


> That's so true, even when I'm not talking to anyone, my mind is able to entertain itself. Mostly by thinking up ideas for story plots/character development. I hope this doesn't sound too weird (I just assume it'd be okay considering it isn't an address or anything) but how old are you?


I'm 14 but almost 15. Haha, I think I seem older than I am though. How old are you?


----------



## bohemianx (Apr 19, 2015)

Irmalair1689 said:


> I'm 14 but almost 15. Haha, I think I seem older than I am though. How old are you?


Ohhhh wow. Yeah, I definitely thought you were older lol. But that's cool you act older for your age; that's how I was. I'm 18, but about to be 19.


----------



## Irmalair1689 (Apr 1, 2016)

bohemianx said:


> Ohhhh wow. Yeah, I definitely thought you were older lol. But that's cool you act older for your age; that's how I was. I'm 18, but about to be 19.


Yeah, I can sometimes be a tad bit immature.  A 4 year difference is nothing compared to the average life span of the arctica islandica. XD


----------



## bohemianx (Apr 19, 2015)

Irmalair1689 said:


> Yeah, I can sometimes be a tad bit immature.  A 4 year difference is nothing compared to the average life span of the arctica islandica. XD


So true. How awesome would it be to be able to actually live that long?! The oldest one is 507 years. It's insane.


----------



## Irmalair1689 (Apr 1, 2016)

bohemianx said:


> So true. How awesome would it be to be able to actually live that long?! The oldest one is 507 years. It's insane.


I wonder if time would feel faster or slower since we would be alive for so long. It would be so cool to see all the technological advancements that we would have!


----------



## bohemianx (Apr 19, 2015)

Irmalair1689 said:


> I wonder if time would feel faster or slower since we would be alive for so long. It would be so cool to see all the technological advancements that we would have!


Right? Living a long time would be great, and it'd be even better for it to feel longer. I've always thought it was funny how some old shows portrayed the current time (which was their "future") as all futuristic with flyings cars and hologram people. I think I'd also like to be able to travel to the past though. Just for a bit.


----------



## Irmalair1689 (Apr 1, 2016)

bohemianx said:


> Right? Living a long time would be great, and it'd be even better for it to feel longer. I've always thought it was funny how some old shows portrayed the current time (which was their "future") as all futuristic with flyings cars and hologram people. I think I'd also like to be able to travel to the past though. Just for a bit.


Life goes by so fast, you often forget to live your life to the fullest and enjoy the little moments. I for one have a bad habit focusing on the future that I sometimes get too carried away in my thoughts that I forget the present. Yeah, I also want to go back to the past, life was so different back than that I can only imagine. If I had a choice, I would either go back to Ancient Greece, the late 80's to early 90's, or the progressive era. I'm obsessed with mythology so I couldn't leave Greece out haha.


----------



## bohemianx (Apr 19, 2015)

Irmalair1689 said:


> Life goes by so fast, you often forget to live your life to the fullest and enjoy the little moments. I for one have a bad habit focusing on the future that I sometimes get too carried away in my thoughts that I forget the present. Yeah, I also want to go back to the past, life was so different back than that I can only imagine. If I had a choice, I would either go back to Ancient Greece, the late 80's to early 90's, or the progressive era. I'm obsessed with mythology so I couldn't leave Greece out haha.


Oh that's _exactly_ what I've been trying to keep in mind lately what with my annoying anxiety; in fact, I just started this thread all about it so that I could get some advice on how to be more in the present/help my anxiety. I know, like besides the wars and everything, the way everything was and looked would be intriguing to see. I think I'd most like to go back to the 40's, 60's, the Renaissance or Medieval times. I like castles and stuff.


----------



## Irmalair1689 (Apr 1, 2016)

bohemianx said:


> Oh that's _exactly_ what I've been trying to keep in mind lately what with my annoying anxiety; in fact, I just started this thread all about it so that I could get some advice on how to be more in the present/help my anxiety. I know, like besides the wars and everything, the way everything was and looked would be intriguing to see. I think I'd most like to go back to the 40's, 60's, the Renaissance or Medieval times. I like castles and stuff.


Anxiety, that's a tough one. I'm not sure if this tip will work but whenever I get anxious about life, I think about the simple things. For example, if I'm near a window I look up at the sky and tell myself that there has to be someone else looking up, too, and that makes me feel like I'm not alone. I also turn off the lights, pinch myself, whistle...ect to have control of something, and it makes me realize that I'm in control of how I live my life. I may not be able to prevent bad things from happening, but I can choose how I react to it.

Here's a quote I found that I really like, it helps me stop worrying about the future, or dwelling on the past.








I swear my camera roll is filled with quotes.

How could I forget the medieval times?? I would love to go back to that time, too, but I will never go their barber shops! Haha.


----------



## bohemianx (Apr 19, 2015)

Irmalair1689 said:


> Anxiety, that's a tough one. I'm not sure if this tip will work but whenever I get anxious about life, I think about the simple things. For example, if I'm near a window I look up at the sky and tell myself that there has to be someone else looking up, too, and that makes me feel like I'm not alone. I also turn off the lights, pinch myself, whistle...ect to have control of something, and it makes me realize that I'm in control of how I live my life. I may not be able to prevent bad things from happening, but I can choose how I react to it.
> 
> Here's a quote I found that I really like, it helps me stop worrying about the future, or dwelling on the past.
> View attachment 503058
> ...


And just like everyone else, you gave extremely helpful advice. Always enjoying the little things; I forget so much to remember that one when I begin to worry, but I'll definitely take a look up at the sky if I ever feel anxious again. Hopefully I won't, considering I felt okay today. That was really good advice that I've never really thought of though, especially the picture. Thanks. 

Believe me, you are not alone on that--it's so hard not to save them when they're true and helpful haha.

Ahhh, yeah, and definitely wouldn't want to make a king angry. We all know what that leads to!


----------



## Irmalair1689 (Apr 1, 2016)

bohemianx said:


> And just like everyone else, you gave extremely helpful advice. Always enjoying the little things; I forget so much to remember that one when I begin to worry, but I'll definitely take a look up at the sky if I ever feel anxious again. Hopefully I won't, considering I felt okay today. That was really good advice that I've never really thought of though, especially the picture. Thanks.
> 
> Believe me, you are not alone on that--it's so hard not to save them when they're true and helpful haha.
> 
> Ahhh, yeah, and definitely wouldn't want to make a king angry. We all know what that leads to!


Thanks, I really do Hope that your anxiety gets better. 

Along with quotes, I save a lot of memes, and random weird things I find on the Internet. 

......I'm doing the Romeo and Juilet unit right now in Honors English so we had to read about the practices back then, let's just say my teacher wasn't too worried about censorship. .-. (I think I'm scarred for life)


----------



## bohemianx (Apr 19, 2015)

Irmalair1689 said:


> Thanks, I really do Hope that your anxiety gets better.
> 
> Along with quotes, I save a lot of memes, and random weird things I find on the Internet.
> 
> ......I'm doing the Romeo and Juilet unit right now in Honors English so we had to read about the practices back then, let's just say my teacher wasn't too worried about censorship. .-. (I think I'm scarred for life)


Thanks, so do I! I often save a lot of things from Pinterest that give me inspiration for my story, lol; character inspiration is the besttt. Oh I actually really liked the Romeo and Juliet unit! The love is a bit ridiculous, but the story overall is good. The "practices"? Did anyone else look uncomfortable? XD

Btw, do you actually enjoy high school--do you ever feel annoyingly misunderstood there?


----------



## Irmalair1689 (Apr 1, 2016)

bohemianx said:


> Thanks, so do I! I often save a lot of things from Pinterest that give me inspiration for my story, lol; character inspiration is the besttt. Oh I actually really liked the Romeo and Juliet unit! The love is a bit ridiculous, but the story overall is good. The "practices"? Did anyone else look uncomfortable? XD
> 
> Btw, do you actually enjoy high school--do you ever feel annoyingly misunderstood there?


I totally understand about the character inspiration posts! It's extremely helpful when trying to develop a character, and helps you create a large variety of unique personalities. 
My teacher has no shame, and tried to embarrass the students with dirty jokes as we read it. Just last week she said, " don't go baking cookies without a baking sheet or else you'll get stuck in a sticky situation" I like Romeo and Juliet, I just hate the point, proof, commentary essays we have to do in it. The final essay in class is due this Friday, and I barley started on the rough draft. (Procrastination at its finest) 

Before I tell you about my high school life, let me set up the scene. The school district I go to is a bit different, elementary school is from k-6, and middle school is 7-9. The 9th graders are considered high schoolers, however we are stuck in the middle school building which I find ridiculous. I don't really fit in with anyone in my school, which kind of sucks since I often get left out. I really hate gym class because I had to end up with all the jocks, no friends, and an odd number class. Yesterday we were doing climbing and I was the only one without a partner so everyone had to watch me do the climbing alone, ( I have terrible upper body strength) and I just kept falling. I admit, it was pretty funny but the teacher didn't think so, and she thought I was doing it on purpose.

For the rest of the class, we had a climbing competition, and out of sheer luck I ended up winning one of the rounds since I just stood still and held on for my life until everyone else fell. XD after that occurrence I just hid in the back or else the teacher would have made me participate again.

I have a lot of funny/awkward/embarrassing stories this year, and most of them were because I have this thing for being in the wrong place at the wrong time. i don't take it to heart though, and end up laughing at myself after a while. There has also been some pretty rough things that happened this year, but that life I suppose and I just have to deal with it. To sum it up though, I hate school, and just want it to be summer already.  
How's college going for you?


----------



## bohemianx (Apr 19, 2015)

Irmalair1689 said:


> I totally understand about the character inspiration posts! It's extremely helpful when trying to develop a character, and helps you create a large variety of unique personalities.
> My teacher has no shame, and tried to embarrass the students with dirty jokes as we read it. Just last week she said, " don't go baking cookies without a baking sheet or else you'll get stuck in a sticky situation" I like Romeo and Juliet, I just hate the point, proof, commentary essays we have to do in it. The final essay in class is due this Friday, and I barley started on the rough draft. (Procrastination at its finest)
> 
> Before I tell you about my high school life, let me set up the scene. The school district I go to is a bit different, elementary school is from k-6, and middle school is 7-9. The 9th graders are considered high schoolers, however we are stuck in the middle school building which I find ridiculous. I don't really fit in with anyone in my school, which kind of sucks since I often get left out. I really hate gym class because I had to end up with all the jocks, no friends, and an odd number class. Yesterday we were doing climbing and I was the only one without a partner so everyone had to watch me do the climbing alone, ( I have terrible upper body strength) and I just kept falling. I admit, it was pretty funny but the teacher didn't think so, and she thought I was doing it on purpose.
> ...


Well considering I've had teachers who would directly say right before the weekends to "use protection", I know what you're talking about. Some teachers don't know boundaries when it comes to topics like that, haha.

I think that's the same way my cousin's school system is .... or is it that 5th graders are considered middle-schoolers? I'm not sure. But anyways, ugh I despised gym class--I was the same way; everyone had their own little groups and I had nobody to talk to. Well I had this group of girls I sort of talked to, but they preferred being with each other over me. I didn't really care though. 

Haha it sounds terrifying to have to rope-climb in front of everyone; I'd probably try to miss school as much as I could until that part of gym was over. But you're so brave. :laughing: Hmm. College. Well I'd say it's certainly better than high school. Given how I act like such an old lady who just likes to talk about things people my age find "boring", I felt like such an outcast even though I had friends. But in college, the people there are a bit more mature, so even though I don't find myself being very understood there either, I think I prefer it over high school. Like you, though, I'm _really_ looking forward to summer.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

I was very practical about my career stuff until it really came down to it, but for me it was an "overwhelmed" issue. I feel very _called_ to write, which is probably rather unusual for an INTP, but I actually had several ideas that I thought were really solid, and still do. When I was 14 though, I considered myself rather artsy, and probably came across as more bubbly and outgoing than I really was in an attempt to make friends. I was very good at drama and music, and pretty good 3D art, and I was okay at sketching. I don't remember what my plan was at that time for a career, but it was something plausible. I have ADHD pretty bad, and I can be very impulsive. I got more into science when I got older, but most INTP career suggestions don't fit me either. I think people get us confused with ISTPs and INTJs sometimes. I don't know why. People just don't get us. We almost never appear in fiction.


----------



## Irmalair1689 (Apr 1, 2016)

bohemianx said:


> Well considering I've had teachers who would directly say right before the weekends to "use protection", I know what you're talking about. Some teachers don't know boundaries when it comes to topics like that, haha.
> 
> I think that's the same way my cousin's school system is .... or is it that 5th graders are considered middle-schoolers? I'm not sure. But anyways, ugh I despised gym class--I was the same way; everyone had their own little groups and I had nobody to talk to. Well I had this group of girls I sort of talked to, but they preferred being with each other over me. I didn't really care though.
> 
> Haha it sounds terrifying to have to rope-climb in front of everyone; I'd probably try to miss school as much as I could until that part of gym was over. But you're so brave. :laughing: Hmm. College. Well I'd say it's certainly better than high school. Given how I act like such an old lady who just likes to talk about things people my age find "boring", I felt like such an outcast even though I had friends. But in college, the people there are a bit more mature, so even though I don't find myself being very understood there either, I think I prefer it over high school. Like you, though, I'm _really_ looking forward to summer.


Yeah I get what you mean by not being understood even though you have friends. I have a few friends that I would say are fairly close, it's just that they don't get me as much as I seem to get them. Maybe I set my expectations too high, but I can't help not feeling lonely.

I really want school to end, I don't think I could stand another 2 months of it. I'm excited for next year, though I took a lot of hard classes which I'm slightly starting to regret....haha.

How did you decided where to go to college?


----------



## Irmalair1689 (Apr 1, 2016)

lookslikeiwin said:


> I was very practical about my career stuff until it really came down to it, but for me it was an "overwhelmed" issue. I feel very _called_ to write, which is probably rather unusual for an INTP, but I actually had several ideas that I thought were really solid, and still do. When I was 14 though, I considered myself rather artsy, and probably came across as more bubbly and outgoing than I really was in an attempt to make friends. I was very good at drama and music, and pretty good 3D art, and I was okay at sketching. I don't remember what my plan was at that time for a career, but it was something plausible. I have ADHD pretty bad, and I can be very impulsive. I got more into science when I got older, but most INTP career suggestions don't fit me either. I think people get us confused with ISTPs and INTJs sometimes. I don't know why. People just don't get us. We almost never appear in fiction.


Yeah, I can see how it would be hard to type an INTP since they are often confused with INTJs, ISTPs and sometimes even INFPs, and ENTPs.
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## bohemianx (Apr 19, 2015)

Irmalair1689 said:


> Yeah I get what you mean by not being understood even though you have friends. I have a few friends that I would say are fairly close, it's just that they don't get me as much as I seem to get them. Maybe I set my expectations too high, but I can't help not feeling lonely.
> 
> I really want school to end, I don't think I could stand another 2 months of it. I'm excited for next year, though I took a lot of hard classes which I'm slightly starting to regret....haha.
> 
> How did you decided where to go to college?


Oh tell me about it, I've always set my expectations too high when it comes to friendships and the like. I've sort of learned to not be so set on finding people who I understand intellectually because I've realized that it just isn't that simple; I mean, I would at least like _one_ good, genuine friend who gets me, but I guess sometimes you just gotta settle when it comes to friendships.

Really? What subject are you best in/like the most? 

I don't know, I've never really understood the whole "dream college" thing; I just picked whichever seemed most helpful in getting me to achieve my goals.


----------

